

Ask HN: Looking for open source video chat solution - allbombs

Anyone have any recommendations.. Web RTC seems like the way to go, but browser restrictions will limit users. Anyone have any advice or solutions?
======
cedricd
OpenTok is pretty good and relatively straightforward to include into your
site

<http://www.tokbox.com/>

